# Rosy Red Minnow Questions



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I've been thinking of starting a tank with some minnows. They seem cute and they're pretty inexpensive fish. However, I don't really know what they require beyond that they're cold water fish. Do any of you know what would be a good size for a tank of rosy red minnows? And what about filtration, substrate, and cover? Are white cloud minnows the only possible tank mates for these minnows? I don't really want a big fifty gallon tank, so no goldfish. Can anyone here tell me what a good setup would be for these fish so I can decide if I can set up a tank?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea. Let's bump this thread and see if we can get you some answers.


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

you may try going to aqua advisor .com ...you can fill in different tank sizes ,filters and tankmates....sorry don't have first knowledge of minnows.:-D


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

All I know is that their minimum tank size is 15 gallons and that they are schooling fish


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input, but I kind of gave up on the idea of getting minnows. Even if I had an adequate tank, I doubt I'd be able to keep many of them alive since they're in overcrowded feeder tanks and I don't think I have the experience to treat them for any diseases they might get from that environment.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know much about them either, but if you want to get them still, disease free, and are comfortable ordering them online, I'd try here; http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+881
Also, here's a link about them 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/kb.php?t=ps&s=minnow


----------

